# Pdx_doug Hits 11,000



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the 11,000 posts Doug.
















Owning...Admin...and Monster Poster....all rolled into one.









Keep up the good work.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Congrats on the 11,000 posts Doug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is it that Jim has over 14000 posts?








I'm thinking Doug is concentrating on quality not quantity!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Ya ! Congrats.....again!!!

Post monsters:
Jim - Monster Sr.
Doug - Monster Jr.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm speechless (not to worry,t ho' ... I'm sure _SOMEONE_ will put words in my mouth)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Congrats on the 11,000 posts Doug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is it that Jim has over 14000 posts?








I'm thinking Doug is concentrating on quality not quantity!








[/quote]

Man....where is the love?


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....Way to go Doug! .......now only 10375 to go for me









All joking aside, it's great to have folks like PDX Doug, Doxie, Oregon Camper, Wolfwood and many others who always throw in their $.02 and keep the threads alive. It's not about how many posts, but it's the hours and hours that you all contribute with insight, humor, and support.

So Thank You Doug! 11,000 really is A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Yeah, but if we tracked the number of actual *words *typed, Doug would be way ahead of OregonCamper.

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Yeah, but if we tracked the number of actual *words *typed, Doug would be way ahead of OregonCamper.
> 
> Ed


No


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Yeah, but if we tracked the number of actual *words *typed, Doug would be way ahead of OregonCamper.
> 
> Ed


No
[/quote]

Yeah, Jim. He's got you there.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Yeah, but if we tracked the number of actual *words *typed, Doug would be way ahead of OregonCamper.
> 
> Ed


No
[/quote]

Yeah, Jim. He's got you there.
[/quote]

...ya think I might have played up to his comment a bit?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Yeah, but if we tracked the number of actual *words *typed, Doug would be way ahead of OregonCamper.
> 
> Ed


No
[/quote]

Yeah, Jim. He's got you there.
[/quote]

...ya think I might have played up to his comment a bit?








[/quote]

U?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Yeah, but if we tracked the number of actual *words *typed, Doug would be way ahead of OregonCamper.
> 
> Ed


No
[/quote]

Yeah, Jim. He's got you there.
[/quote]

...ya think I might have played up to his comment a bit?








[/quote]

U?
[/quote]

Ya


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Yeah, but if we tracked the number of actual *words *typed, Doug would be way ahead of OregonCamper.
> 
> Ed


No
[/quote]

Yeah, Jim. He's got you there.
[/quote]

...ya think I might have played up to his comment a bit?








[/quote]

U?
[/quote]

Ya
[/quote]
precisely...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Yeah, but if we tracked the number of actual *words *typed, Doug would be way ahead of OregonCamper.
> 
> Ed


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

Here's my post. +1


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> Yeah, but if we tracked the number of actual *words *typed, Doug would be way ahead of OregonCamper.
> 
> Ed


No
[/quote]

Yeah, Jim. He's got you there.
[/quote]

...ya think I might have played up to his comment a bit?








[/quote]

U?
[/quote]

Ya
[/quote]
precisely...
[/quote]

This is exactly what I was talking about. FTLOG (for the love of God) please, use more than one word per post. I'll never get to 1000.








And little smiley faces







don't count as words!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Yeah, but if we tracked the number of actual *words *typed, Doug would be way ahead of OregonCamper.
> 
> Ed


No
[/quote]

Yeah, Jim. He's got you there.
[/quote]

...ya think I might have played up to his comment a bit?








[/quote]

U?
[/quote]

Ya
[/quote]
precisely...
[/quote]

This is exactly what I was talking about. FTLOG (for the love of God) please, use more than one word per post. I'll never get to 1000.








And little smiley faces







don't count as words!
[/quote]

Now that's funny!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Sorry Jim but i got to bust stones a bit...........

I bet you have 3 to 4 times more "X2 responses then Doug









Sorry............







on my shoulder i had to do it


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Yeah, but if we tracked the number of actual *words *typed, Doug would be way ahead of OregonCamper.
> 
> Ed


No
[/quote]

Yeah, Jim. He's got you there.
[/quote]

...ya think I might have played up to his comment a bit?








[/quote]

U?
[/quote]

Ya
[/quote]
precisely...
[/quote]

This is exactly what I was talking about. FTLOG (for the love of God) please, use more than one word per post. I'll never get to 1000.








And little smiley faces







don't count as words!
[/quote]
NO


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Yeah, but if we tracked the number of actual *words *typed, Doug would be way ahead of OregonCamper.
> 
> Ed


No
[/quote]

Yeah, Jim. He's got you there.
[/quote]

...ya think I might have played up to his comment a bit?








[/quote]

U?
[/quote]

Ya
[/quote]
precisely...
[/quote]

This is exactly what I was talking about. FTLOG (for the love of God) please, use more than one word per post. I'll never get to 1000.








And little smiley faces







don't count as words!
[/quote]
NO
[/quote]


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok Must jump in here.. lol

X11

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

clarkely said:


> Sorry Jim but i got to bust stones a bit...........
> 
> I bet you have 3 to 4 times more "X2 responses then Doug
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

And now the newcomers are witnessing how the post counts add up so quickly.








One of these threads can add 100 posts to your count if people keep it up.









(There, two sentences, so my post 'qualifies,' right? )


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nathan said:


> And now the newcomers are witnessing how the post counts add up so quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup....

Opps I think that one counted too!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Yup! It worked..Oooh Look it did it again!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*x2*


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> *x2*


what she said


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


>


take is back Doug...icon's don't count.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> Yeah, but if we tracked the number of actual *words *typed, Doug would be way ahead of OregonCamper.
> 
> Ed


No
[/quote]

Yeah, Jim. He's got you there.
[/quote]

...ya think I might have played up to his comment a bit?








[/quote]

U?
[/quote]

Ya
[/quote]
precisely...
[/quote]

This is exactly what I was talking about. FTLOG (for the love of God) please, use more than one word per post. I'll never get to 1000.








And little smiley faces







don't count as words!
[/quote]
NO
[/quote]








[/quote]

STOP IT!
NO MORE "NO" OR "







" !
......Hey this banter has added 4 post to my profile...







I get it!


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

get


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

All it takes is time - - -

They all come around .... eventually


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

IT!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Who hoo a free thread.

Congrats on the 11K.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Who got the 11,000 again I forgot?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> Who got the 11,000 again I forgot?


Some clown named "Doug" .... not sure who he is or what he does around here...but sounds like a pretty nice guy. Hmmmm .... his name is in RED on the member's list so, as best as I can figure, he must have done something to get himself into somekind of really big trouble at some point. Think it had anything to do with WATERMELONS?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Who got the 11,000 again I forgot?


Some clown named "Doug" .... not sure who he is or what he does around here...but sounds like a pretty nice guy. Hmmmm .... his name is in RED on the member's list so, as best as I can figure, he must have done something to get himself into somekind of really big trouble at some point. Think it had anything to do with WATERMELONS?








[/quote]

No, No, No...not Watermelons...Something about setting fire to someones house Then stealing watermelons and Jail I think it was?!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wasn't he throwing HERMISTON, OREGON watermelons out the window of his vehicle in attempt to slow down law enforcement?

It all sounds so familiar....ringing a bell.....a faint bell.....must try to rememember


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hmmm...this is not sounding good....not sounding good, at all.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Hmmm...this is not sounding good....not sounding good, at all.


Yanno Wolfie, if you hadn't abandoned poor Doug back then, he wouldn't have gone on such a wild ride, you would have kept him grounded and level headed.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Hmmm...this is not sounding good....not sounding good, at all.


Yanno Wolfie, if you hadn't abandoned poor Doug back then, he wouldn't have gone on such a wild ride, you would have kept him grounded and level headed.








[/quote]

Why is this sounding more and more like a Soap Opera?


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Who got the 11,000 again I forgot?


Some clown named "Doug" .... not sure who he is or what he does around here...but sounds like a pretty nice guy. Hmmmm .... his name is in RED on the member's list so, as best as I can figure, he must have done something to get himself into somekind of really big trouble at some point. Think it had anything to do with WATERMELONS?








[/quote]

Typically being in the red is not a good thing














....might be more applicable than we think. Congrats Doug.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

PDX_Doug said:


>


Wow this was the most fun I had in days. Now we know how Oregon Camper is #1 in posts everyday!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Someday when all the responsible parties are together I need to remember to ask about the watermelon.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Someone please explain the 11,000 watermelons..... im confused.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Someone please explain the 11,000 watermelons..... im confused.


Doug was being pursued by the Oregon State Police for some reason and he was throwing Hermiston Oregon Watermelons out the window at them. That's my story and I am sticking to it


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well the story goes like this.......

Wolfwood went to the mountains and asked yours truly to watch the Wolfwood estate.

That lead to an idea for a virtual pick up rally in wolfwoods front lawn.

That lead to the virtual construction of a Mudbowl for a mud football game. We needed entertainment.....

Which lead to Doug showing up with his merry men and tools to do an extreme make over of Wolfie's place. Something about her needing a skylight I think....

He mired a D9 catapillar in the Mudbowl field, set fire to Wolfwoods by accident, I think that started after an overhaul of the plumbing had begun, and took off west bound and down...pursued through six states by state troopers

The remnants of the house were bulldozed into the basement, a huge septic system was created, pavement was laid and viola, Wolfwoods National Rally Headquarters was born....

Doug was caught after he lost time loading his pickup (Das Brick) with watermelons and hurling them at the state troopers who were hot on his tail. The Troopers finally got him with spike strips.

He was arrested, strip searched and thrown in jail, strip searched again and became the temporary wife of someone by the name of Bubba.

That was followed by a fundraising campaign to raise bail money to get him out. We raised 6 dollars. That didn't help

Meanwhile deep in the Appalacian mountains, late at night a strange guffawing sort of laughing noise could be heard. Seems Wolfwood, through spotty connection was monitoring the goings on here on Outbackers.

Upon arriving home and realizing the Wolfwood estate was in perfect condition, she informed us that we "missed." the make over actually happened to the neighbors house and he was p.o'ed!

All of this happened over a short week. Coffee was blown through noses, drinks were dropped on keyboards, real wrath of God type stuff...fire and brimstone was coming down from the skies, rivers and seas boiling! earthquakes! volcanoes!.....Human sacrifice! cats and dogs living together!..mass hysteria!!

It was a hilarious thread of virtual mayhem and off the wall antics and I don't know if I have laughed so hard. Wolfie and I have been freinds ever after and have gone out of our way to harrass, cajole and torture one another. I think I am up by one if you count the Wolfie Seeking Missile of Mayhem. But if you don't count that one I think we are tied with the PDX CSI Outbackers crime scene following the abduction of Staff. 200 feet of Caution Tape was used on that one....

But I could be wrong....

Naaa... I am right....

There ya are....

Eric


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Ah-ha. Thats just what i thought it was all about.....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

and once again......coffee out the nose onto the keyboard....thanks Eric! I loved your condensed version whether you were telling the truth the whole truth and nothing but the truth!
I am sure I double coffeenose snorted when I read "temporary wife"


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I am sure I double coffeenose snorted when I read "temporary wife"


mommy...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

OK, as a moderator I was forced to read this thread.......I will never get those 5 minutes back.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> OK, as a moderator I was forced to read this thread.......I will never get those 5 minutes back.


Hey, shouldn't you be reading every post carefully? If so, you must be a speed reader for it to only take 5 minutes!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> I am sure I double coffeenose snorted when I read "temporary wife"


mommy...

[/quote]

sorry, we thought his name was Bubba


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I am sure I double coffeenose snorted when I read "temporary wife"


mommy...

[/quote]

sorry, we thought his name was Bubba








[/quote]


ROLF!!!


----------

